# sad.... bad news :[ i'm frogless--



## milkaholic17 (Feb 21, 2006)

I left monday night to go home for thanksgiving. I had separated some fruit flies for my roommate to feed my four dwarf tincs. My roommate left wednesday and had turned the heat off. She returned friday and turned the heat back on. While she was gone, it was relatively nice for "michigan weather". She fed my frogs on friday and saw only one hopping around. She said the frog really didn't go after the food, but went to the back to hide. (kinda unusual for such bold frogs) I returned very early monday morning and misted the tanks. It had smelt terrible and weird. The frogs had certain spots they slept in and I couldn't find any of them. Usually, as soon as I misted the tanks, the frogs would jump right out.

Turns out, I found all of them dead.   Two of them were on their backs and the other two were sprawled out on their stomachs. I noticed one had three small red dots on her head and noticed that all of them had long-rod like little red bulges on their ankles. I have two different tanks, each with two frogs. I'm not really sure what happened. I thought it might have been the temperature.... but does anyone have any ideas or anything?

i'm so sad and heartbroken... RIP hiccup, lo, apollo, & athena


----------



## smorrow (Nov 3, 2006)

Is it possible insecticides were sprayed during break, years ago I worked for an apartment management company for college students. During breaks sometimes we would spray the hallways and such, and if the fumes got in, it would certainly kill the frogs...just a thought?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Any idea how cold it may have got in the room?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

this is one reason why I am glad I still live at home and found a way to commute to school. I wouldn't trust most roommates watching my frogs.


----------



## milkaholic17 (Feb 21, 2006)

i do not live in the dorms; i live in a condo.

i'm guessing it got down to 59 or so...

A guess was CO2 killed my frogs....

and thats what i'm thinking did it :-(


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Why would it be CO2?


----------



## milkaholic17 (Feb 21, 2006)

i was told that... when the temperature dropped, the plants shut down and were not coverting CO2 to oxygen... and since my tank is pretty much, there was not much ventilation for the plants....


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Were the lights off when you were away? If so, then the plants would have been producing Co2. I kind of doubt this could have killed the frogs however.

Sorry bout the loss.


----------

